

Wozniak: Machines will run the world, humans will become idle 'pets' - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/181305/wozniak-machines-will-run-world-humans-will-become-idle-pets

======
lelele
This is not going to happen, with current knowledge. Humans still possess
creativity, which make them superior.

Machines will be performing more and more of dull work, that's for sure.

------
billswift
Interesting novella: <http://www.booktrope.com/book/after-life>

------
joejohnson
My cats have a pretty good life :)

